# New ferry route Motril to Melilla



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

New ferry route Motril to Melilla
Just read this, could be of a interest to some, especially to me Lol, but thought it may interest others who go to Morrocco

The Balearia ferry company has been conducting docking tests this weekend in Motril and Melilla with a view to introducing a new ferry service between the two cities from this May. It’s understood the company would adapt one of the existing buildings at Motril Port for use as a passenger terminal should they decide to go ahead, and would build its own facilities at a later stage.

La Opinión de Granada said Balearia would operate two types of ferry on the Motril-Melilla route: the standard ferry, which would complete the trip in just under four hours, and a fast ferry, with capacity for 870 people and 200 cars, which would arrive in Melilla in a little over two and a half hours.


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

That sounds interesting Julie......did it give any inkling to WHEN ?
Then we could add a year on and start making plans !!!!!
Fancy a day trip ?.....you and me......leave the men dog sitting :lol: 
It would hopefully get a substantial amount of ''returning home for the hols morrocans vans/cars loaded with everything including the kitchen sink'' off our part of the coast road down here.......that would probably HALVE the accident rate on the N340........bring it on.....!!
Lynda


----------



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Ferry*

If it is done, they hope to open in May, so quick decision, creo que no!
Im up for a trip, sounds good to me


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

You are on then Julie.....so......thats (hopefully ) MAY 2009 ?????
Seriously, may is a good month, before it gets too hot and I will be back in Spain by then.......so keep me informed....could be a go-er  
Lynda


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

is the ferry up and running if so how do you book it and how much is it

many thanks Pat


----------

